# Diztortion MS member in fatal law enforcement shooting



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I see it's out on here. I am glad the officer is OK, it could have been worse we can be thankful for that.

I fished with Al and his son, we weren't best friends but friends. Terrible situation, and while what happened is not in question, I find it hard to believe the guy I knew did that. What a tragedy for everyone involved.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Very sad indeed. Diztortion had shared his Grand River "bait caster" set-up with me via PM when I bought a Curado and decided to get into float fishing. I never met him, but he was very helpful and seemed like a great guy. I had no idea this was the same guy I heard about on the news. Last thing I read was that his family was investigating the doctor that prescribed the drugs that led him down the path. RIP Diz. I believe he was one of the center run masters.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I had the pleasure of calling Al a friend. Very sad situation for all involved. He was a good guy and a better father. He was his sons hero. I had the pleasure of fishing with them both. I was in GR today and walked down to his spots and it was weird not seeing him there. He will be missed greatly. RIP buddy hope you find peace in heaven railing "steelhats". Kangs Bro


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

RIP Al. Prayers to you and the officer as well as their families.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

It is a very tragic situation for all that were concerned. They have my utmost sympathy and prayers.

The mental health system and treatment for mental illness went to the bottom of the list years ago. We need up-to-date treatment facilities, better trained professionals, and an insurance system that will cover these issues without breaking a family's budget. This is another incident that demonstrates the real lack of mental illness treatment in this country.

BUT hey, blame it on guns or on law enforcement. They are real easy targets for the loony left :idea:  .


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Things sometimes get heated in here. I know I've thrown some insults when I thought others were engaging in personal attacks.
> 
> Good reminder to always try and be kind.


Great idea(s)

RIP Al


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

I am and always will be proud to call him my friend!

I was lucky enough to get to call Al a friend, a good friend, and anyone else who did would agree that it was a priviege to do so. 
My deepest sympathy to his Mrs. and son as well as the rest of his family and friends. 

RIP Diz, we'll miss you buddy.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

jerrob said:


> I am and always will be proud to call him my friend!
> 
> I was lucky enough to get to call Al a friend, a good friend, and anyone else who did would agree that it was a priviege to do so.
> My deepest sympathy to his Mrs. and son as well as the rest of his family and friends.
> ...


And Jerry, I know personally that Al thought the absolute world of you. Thank you for taking him under your wing and fishing with him/Arik as much as you did. Roger shared your video with some of us over the weekend, and I was teared up the whole time. 

As you and Dave said, I too will always be proud to call Al a true friend and feel privileged for the time I had with him. Its gonna be tough not having him around in person, but I know he'll be looking down on us when we are in the outdoors, especially with our own children, because as anyone that met him would tell you he was never happier than when he was fishing with his son.

There will be an account set up for his son Arik that should get going today, as soon as the bank is open and Al's mom can get it going. I can share that when I have more. 

And finally, thanks to all who have had kind things to say. I just ask that we try to keep this thread positive, and focus on the good memories. There has been enough trashing thrown at him on all of the local news articles, and I would hope that we are all better than that here.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

What a bummer. RIP.


----------



## crazy4eyes (Jan 11, 2011)

There will be an account set up for his son Arik that should get going today, as soon as the bank is open and Al's mom can get it going. I can share that when I have more. 

Please post as soon as you have more info, I hope arik gets his gear as well and carries on the love of fishing that him and his father shared.


And finally, thanks to all who have had kind things to say. I just ask that we try to keep this thread positive, and focus on the good memories. There has been enough trashing thrown at him on all of the local news articles, and I would hope that we are all better than that here.[/QUOTE]

Instead of raising the awareness of what mental illness does to a person and how serious it can be they focus on what the public wants to here. Sad society we live in.

Also would like to say lets pray for the officer and hope he recovers both physically and Mentally.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

What a sad, tragic situation for everyone involved. Prayers for the family, both of Al, and the policeman who was shot.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Prayers for family of Al.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Thought that I would share this for any of you that were close to Al that may not have seen it. 

"Celebration of Al's Life"
Thursday, February 12th @ 1:00 pm
Resurrection Life Church Rockford | 3233 10 Mile Rd NE Rockford, MI 49341 | 616.866.3377 | [email protected]


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I am surprised by this, though I have never fished with him or met him, we did communicate a few times while he was going through some family issues and thought he might need some police assistance in my area.....seemed like a really good guy, not surprised he is described that way here...........I am sorry about his passing and thankful the officer is OK..........I won't throw stones, the line between being in a good place mentally and a bad place mentally can be pretty thin for any of us at any time.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Where can I find a newspaper site for this? Was it Mlive GR?


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

2508speed said:


> Where can I find a newspaper site for this? Was it Mlive GR?


Yes...or pick the TV station website of your choice in GR.

I started a thread before this one came out to verify what my gut was telling me. I also asked that it be deleted for fear of it turning negative. I'm very glad to see that this one has stayed positive.

I did a clean up with Al a few years ago and also fished with him a couple of times. As others have said, the differences between mental wellness and mental illness can be very blurred at times for many.

Prayers for all involved.

Rip Al


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

This is very sad and shocking. My prayers are for his family and friends and that his son never forgets. 

May he rest in eternal peace.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Oldgrandman said:


> I see it's out on here. I am glad the officer is OK, it could have been worse we can be thankful for that.
> I fished with Al and his son, we weren't best friends but friends. Terrible situation, and while what happened is not in question, I find it hard to believe the guy I knew did that. What a tragedy for everyone involved.


I was slow to learn about this and am today utterly stunned. Praying for his friends, family (especially his son), and for the wounded officer.
&#8220;Each one of us here today will at one time in our lives look upon a loved one who is in need and ask the same question: We are willing to help, Lord, but what, if anything, is needed? For it is true we can seldom help those closest to us. Either we don't know what part of ourselves to give or, more often than not, the part we have to give is not wanted. And so it is those we live with and should know who elude us. But we can still love them - we can love completely without complete understanding.&#8221;
&#8213; Norman Maclean, A River Runs Through It and Other Stories


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

troutguy26 said:


> Amen.
> Lots of people are going to miss you bro.


&#8220;Eventually, all things merge into one, and a river runs through it. The river was cut by the world's great flood and runs over rocks from the basement of time. On some of the rocks are timeless raindrops. Under the rocks are the words, and some of the words are theirs.
I am haunted by waters.&#8221;
&#8213; Norman Maclean, A River Runs Through It and Other Stories 

Al James (Diz) will be missed.
Kangs bro. Rail 'em in heaven.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Good God, horribly tragic on all levels. RIP Diz, and prayers that all may heal.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

RIP Diztortion.....


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

WOW! Very sad indeed. My prayers go out to his family and the family of the officer involved. Both will never be the same after such a horribl;e encounter.

Ganzer


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Link to the fund raiser for Al's son Arik's college fund. 

http://www.youcaring.com/family-fundraiser/reel-dreams-for-arik-from-dad/303601


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

truly tragic, metal issues is bad enough but these drugs are even worse, the physicians who prescribed these and the pharmas should be held accountable.

RIP Al. My prayers for all involved.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

wartfroggy said:


> Link to the fund raiser for Al's son Arik's college fund.
> 
> http://www.youcaring.com/family-fundraiser/reel-dreams-for-arik-from-dad/303601


Thanks for sharing, I am sure that there will be others here who will want to help Al realize a dream for Arik.

I did not know Al personally, but have friends from here that did. From what I have heard and read, Arik was the light of Al's life. I do know that Al has touched the lives of a lot of members on here, and hope that we can in some way pass this on.

D


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

itchn2fish said:


> I was slow to learn about this and am today utterly stunned. Praying for his friends, family (especially his son), and for the wounded officer.
> &#8220;Each one of us here today will at one time in our lives look upon a loved one who is in need and ask the same question: We are willing to help, Lord, but what, if anything, is needed? For it is true we can seldom help those closest to us. Either we don't know what part of ourselves to give or, more often than not, the part we have to give is not wanted. And so it is those we live with and should know who elude us. But we can still love them - we can love completely without complete understanding.&#8221;
> &#8213; Norman Maclean, A River Runs Through It and Other Stories


This is almost a life changing event for me, at least an attitude adjustment if nothing else. Like others who we read about when something like this happens, I will not be so quick to judge. 2PawsRiver summed it up perfectly in his last line. 

I only wish I could have known he was troubled and been of some help.....


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

wartfroggy said:


> Thought that I would share this for any of you that were close to Al that may not have seen it.
> 
> "Celebration of Al's Life"
> Thursday, February 12th @ 1:00 pm
> Resurrection Life Church Rockford | 3233 10 Mile Rd NE Rockford, MI 49341 | 616.866.3377 | [email protected]


Today...


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I am another proud man to have been befriended by Al. Today we said goodbye however I know you will guide my bait casting downriver floats to many epic battles with steelhats kangs n kitters. Kangs bro.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Al was a good guy...It is amazing to see how many he influenced.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Perhaps some of us could take the boy fishing a few times every year, I would certainly be down to do it, but have no idea how to contact the Mother nor do I know whom the Grandfather is that lives a few docks down from my folks here in Berrien Springs on Lake Chapin, if anyone does know, set it up, we can use my boat, I never met the boy so if you have, would be better if you came too anyway or maybe the Grandfather would come with or whatever, obviously you don't just want to let a child go with just anybody, but if I can help get the kid out on the water, I will...

PM me on here if you can help make it happen....


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oldgrandman said:


> This is almost a life changing event for me, at least an attitude adjustment if nothing else. Like others who we read about when something like this happens, I will not be so quick to judge. 2PawsRiver summed it up perfectly in his last line.
> 
> I only wish I could have known he was troubled and been of some help.....


Mental illness in some form or another affects most of us,whether it's a loved one,friend, or even a coworker.I'm going to try to show more compassion for others which is something I struggle with in life's daily grind.Thoughts and prayer's for all involved.


----------



## markrules (Oct 26, 2013)

Al was the first person i met on here when i used to post as Roger That. He was a great friend and I took him and his son fishing multiple times. It is truly tragic what happened and I can assure you that his son will be fishing still. I , along with many others have his mother's phone number and have made plans on letting him tag along and do some fishing. 

Jerrob on this board is a truly a great man and told him he'd take him on a charter or guide trip. Jerry , you're an inspiration and a great friend , al would be so happy to know you've shown such compassion to his family. 

May my friend rest peacefully

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

